# Egnater junk!!!!!!



## pat6969

Do not, I repeat do not buy an Egnater product!! 2 months ago I bought an Armageddon, I was getting ready for a gig 2 weeks ago running it hard and it crapped out. I've run my Mesa and Peavey heads as hard or harder without them breaking a sweat. Ended up talking to the egnater rep and they are useless. I wanted a new head, which I don't feel is unreasonable since it's 2 months old. Anyway, no new head, which I was expecting, not only that but I have to ship the crappy piece of junk back to have it repaired. No one in Canada will repair it so they want me to pay for it to the states and back!!! If you are looking at spending nearly $2000 on a head, don't buy a crappy Chinese made Egnater. Man, I should have known better and bought the good ole USA 5153. Anyone want a big A$$ paperweight!!


----------



## sulphur

Hey, I have a Rebel paper weight here too!

I had someone look at it and there was not much that they could do.
The way that they're made makes them near impossible to work on, apparently.

I hadn't heard of Egnater until the Tweaker and the Rebel first came out a few years ago.
It's a cool concept for an amp, if it worked, that is.
They apparently make higher end stuff in the US, or used to.

They only cheapened the name by going this route, imo.


----------



## keto

That's too bad, man. Makes me happy I passed when looking at the Vengeance and Armageddon last week (ended up with a JVM410HJS).

That said, my bandmate's been running a Rebel 30 fairly hard for 2.5 yrs and no hiccups.


----------



## Chito

I'm surprised to hear this. I didn't realize there were a few issues with them.


----------



## pat6969

Ya, bought it from Axe Music in Edmonton. They couldn't pass me on to the rep fast enough! Lol. Bought a lot of stuff there, can't say me or anyone I know will ever step foot in there again. Maybe this is an anomaly in the Armageddon but after the crappy service from Axe and Egnater, I won't look at either again!!


----------



## Lincoln

good to know. Thanks for posting your experience with Egnater & Axe.


----------



## dcole

I had a Rebel 30 in for volume pot issues.  They seem like a goofy concept having the two different output sections. When I took it apart, there were so many circuits boards and screws. They are built like a jigsaw puzzle. It takes two hours to take it apart and put it back together just to spend 5 minutes replacing the pot.


----------



## bolero

man, that's too bad....a friend of mine has a Rebel & it sounds great. no problems yet, though


----------



## Tone Chaser

I met Bruce Egnater at a Michigan guitar show. I picked up a business card. I think he is still in Detroit. I believe he still makes and repairs amps. The offshore stuff he sold his name to may be much more of another story. I think that part of the company is based out of California.

I looked at a Rebel to purchase at the Guitar Center outside Detroit. It failed in a matter of minutes. It was a great concept and a great price. It just started howling and going wonky. They offered to repair it if I bought it,...., No Thanks!

Bruce was and still is legendary in the Detroit area.


----------



## pat6969

Tone Chaser said:


> I met Bruce Egnater at a Michigan guitar show. I picked up a business card. I think he is still in Detroit. I believe he still makes and repairs amps. The offshore stuff he sold his name to may be much more of another story. I think that part of the company is based out of California.
> 
> I looked at a Rebel to purchase at the Guitar Center outside Detroit. It failed in a matter of minutes. It was a great concept and a great price. It just started howling and going wonky. They offered to repair it if I bought it,...., No Thanks!
> 
> Bruce was and still is legendary in the Detroit area.


He may be but if his name is attached to junk like this and they won't back what they sell, what does that say about him and his company??


----------



## Chitmo

Sorry to hear about that issues, but thanks for the warnings!


----------



## davetcan

I've had my Renegade head for a few years now, 3 or 4 at least. Not one problem so far other than I replaced the fan myself for something a bit quieter. I also have a Rebel 20 head that I bought awhile ago that's still going strong. Guess I've been lucky.


----------



## sulphur

Bruce may have distanced himself, but yes, his name is still on them.

They were fielding plenty of questions @ Rigtalk early on, when the offshore line first came out.


----------



## deadear

pat6969 said:


> Ya, bought it from Axe Music in Edmonton. They couldn't pass me on to the rep fast enough! Lol. Bought a lot of stuff there, can't say me or anyone I know will ever step foot in there again. Maybe this is an anomaly in the Armageddon but after the crappy service from Axe and Egnater, I won't look at either again!!


 That is too bad a store has to take the fall for a bunch of China junk. When they took the line on they probably did not expect them to be trash.


----------



## b-nads

Sorry to hear that. I owned a Tweaker for all of 3 days and returned it.


----------



## pat6969

b-nads said:


> Sorry to hear that. I owned a Tweaker for all of 3 days and returned it.


Ya, Axe has a 30 day return policy, I guess they make them to last at least 60 days so the customer is SOL!!


----------



## High/Deaf

Sorry to hear about that, pat. 

I got lucky - I tried their 20W head 3 or 4 years ago at a store out here (one without a good return policy, as it turns out) and, although I liked the concept, decided not to take a chance on a new, complicated amp built off-shore without a track record. While I don't believe PCB's have any sonic disadvantages, a complicated product that is not well made is the recipe for trouble. I would tend to stay away from it till it is proven a bit.

I'm on the fence about a H&K GrandMeister 36 for exactly this reason. Love the idea in concept, but no idea about it's build quality or reliability. And if it isn't good, it will be very difficult to repair at a local level. If its good, it'll still be around in a couple years. A long time to suffer GAS I know, but it's not like I need it. I just want it.

...........and I think this is why we haven't seen a Mesa built anywhere but Petaluma. Complicated amps, but built to an extremely high level. The quality speaks for itself.


----------



## zurn

My guess is that you just got a lemon, Egnater has sold a LOT of amps. The Rebel and Tweaker are very popular amps so you where just unlucky.


----------



## pat6969

zurn said:


> My guess is that you just got a lemon, Egnater has sold a LOT of amps. The Rebel and Tweaker are very popular amps so you where just unlucky.


I can understand that but make it right for Gods sake. I'm ready to go viral with this!!


----------



## keto

pat6969 said:


> I can understand that but make it right for Gods sake. I'm ready to go viral with this!!



.....I thought they had offered to make it right....? Unfortunately, it involves some shipping cost to get it back to them, but that's nothing unusual for ANY product under warranty. The extremely rare exception is free both-ways shipping from a manufacturer. That Axe won't deal with it is ...unpleasant.... but, just taking devil's advocate position from their side, they are not a warranty depot and certainly not obligated to issue you a replacement. With the lines they carry, and probably some lessons learned from carrying Bugera early on, they'd be out piles of dough if they did that every time.

It still sucks, and I'm not unsympathetic...but it's nothing outside of normal business practices for either Egnater or Axe.


----------



## Tone Chaser

Did you call the company direct and talk to someone higher up? 1-877-EGNATER or 323-277-4119, you never know


----------



## pat6969

keto said:


> .....I thought they had offered to make it right....? Unfortunately, it involves some shipping cost to get it back to them, but that's nothing unusual for ANY product under warranty. The extremely rare exception is free both-ways shipping from a manufacturer. That Axe won't deal with it is ...unpleasant.... but, just taking devil's advocate position from their side, they are not a warranty depot and certainly not obligated to issue you a replacement. With the lines they carry, and probably some lessons learned from carrying Bugera early on, they'd be out piles of dough if they did that every time.
> 
> It still sucks, and I'm not unsympathetic...but it's nothing outside of normal business practices for either Egnater or Axe.


I can understand that fully, but the amp is 2 months old. If something happened a year down the road I'd send it in without question, but 2 months?? It's barely out the door and I'm looking to repair it? I still don't have an RA number to get it fixed. I called Egnater and found a certified repair shop in Edmonton so that's uplifting. Biggest issue I have is this is now going on 2 weeks and I still am no closer to getting it repaired. I really don't think anyone gives a rat's a$$!! My band and I have bought quite a bit of stuff from Axe, I can't see that happening anymore. You'd think they'd at least get something moving for me since I bought it there, I guess once the sale is made the service ends. Live and learn.


----------



## dradlin

Dead after 2 months? Perhaps grounds for an argument that it is not of merchantable quality and get a full refund, exchange, or at least burden full cost of repairs? I'm no expert... just a thought.


----------



## Tone Chaser

When you buy from L&M you get a performance guarantee for a year or two. That means that they fix, exchange, and or loan you equipment to keep you doing your thing. I would be asking the company you bought from to step up and act like they care about your business.

Keep talking nice to Egnater, they may come around to giving you a new amp if yours has issues that are too costly. Sometimes the repair tech can tell them you need a new amp. Just keep it cordial, professional, and friendly.


----------



## dtsaudio

> ...I thought they had offered to make it right....? Unfortunately, it involves some shipping cost to get it back to them, but that's nothing unusual for ANY product under warranty.


 The dealer should be looking after the shipping of the amp. They are the first point of contact, and should be the only contact necessary. 90% of the warranty repair work I do comes from a dealer on behalf of the consumer. That Axe is not getting actively involved is poor customer service to say the least.
Some dealers wonder why people buy on line. Places like Axe need to get with the program. Customer service is what keeps people coming back.


----------



## JeremyP

I had a fender super sonic that crapped out after three months. Even though I probably could have fixed it , I didn't. I took it back to the place I bought it (LAmusic in Brantford) and they took care of dealing with fender for me. Had a two month wait and got a brand new one. This is how AXE should have done it. If a product you bought FROM THEM craps out, the least they can do is handle the exchange between you and egnater and cover the ship. I am almost certain L&M would.


----------



## pat6969

Well, after numerous phone calls and some bitching I have something happening. Way more BS than I should have gone through. Thing is, I'll have to sell it after they fix it. How can I possibly trust it on stage now? I'll go buy another Mesa at L&M, better service and ultimately better product. Sucks I'll take a $1000 loss!! LOL!!


----------



## jb welder

pat6969 said:


> Thing is, I'll have to sell it after they fix it. How can I possibly trust it on stage now?


That is going a little overboard. Once it's fixed, it has the same chance of breaking down as any other amp on any night, 50/50.
Are you going to sell any amp you buy that breaks down in the warranty period because you can't trust it anymore? I don't think many people do that.
It may have been a simple component failure, many of the components in amps are generic and used by many manufacturers. So it may not have even been a brand specific failure, the same component could fail in any brand of amp.
Think about it awhile before you take that kind of a loss. It's understandable you are upset now, but once it's fixed it could be a very reliable amp. Or not, same as any other amp.


----------



## Steve Morse

Bruce Egnater is a good guy. He is slowly digging his way out of a hole he got himself in. He will take care of you. E-mail him direct. I think he's trying to get back to doing more custom work. His amps...when built right are amazing and they man has a great ear for tone. best of luck


----------



## pat6969

Steve Morse said:


> Bruce Egnater is a good guy. He is slowly digging his way out of a hole he got himself in. He will take care of you. E-mail him direct. I think he's trying to get back to doing more custom work. His amps...when built right are amazing and they man has a great ear for tone. best of luck


I don't doubt he's a good guy. Just wish my customer service experience was better. Having a $2000 amp crap out after 2 months without replacement is inexcusable IMO. After this is settled, my amp is reapaired and returned to me, I'm sure 2 months or more will have past. Who's accountable for that?? I didn't buy a new state of the art tube head to be in the shop so quickly. I really don't think I'm being unreasonable here.

- - - Updated - - -



jb welder said:


> That is going a little overboard. Once it's fixed, it has the same chance of breaking down as any other amp on any night, 50/50.
> Are you going to sell any amp you buy that breaks down in the warranty period because you can't trust it anymore? I don't think many people do that.
> It may have been a simple component failure, many of the components in amps are generic and used by many manufacturers. So it may not have even been a brand specific failure, the same component could fail in any brand of amp.
> Think about it awhile before you take that kind of a loss. It's understandable you are upset now, but once it's fixed it could be a very reliable amp. Or not, same as any other amp.


If a transformer goes after 2 years of flawless operation, I'd get it replaced and trust it. After 2 months???? Not sure that emits trustworthiness!!


----------



## Steve Morse

Actually $2000 isn't a lot for an amp these days. If you want solid quality in an amp, you have to spend closer to $4000 these days. My dad has a 2014 Jeep Cherokee and is having nothing but problems with only 15000km on it. Chrysler isn't giving him a new Jeep.


----------



## bluesguitar1972

Steve Morse said:


> Actually $2000 isn't a lot for an amp these days. If you want solid quality in an amp, you have to spend closer to $4000 these days. My dad has a 2014 Jeep Cherokee and is having nothing but problems with only 15000km on it. Chrysler isn't giving him a new Jeep.


I think you can get a quality product for far less than 4000... There are plenty of options between 1000-2000 that should offer tone and durability. 

As to the Eg debate. I've owned 2 (Tweaker 40w and Renegade 65w) and use both at gigs, but ended up moving them before I could offer a long term test because I found the tone didn't suit me personally. I know other people with Egnaters free of issues, though only one who gigs with any regularity and that's not his main amp. I know guys who've struggle with Fender stuff. Sometimes you get a lemon. It really sucks. but sometimes, a component just fails, and that's the last you'll ever deal with it. I think the real problem here sounds like Axe. They should be helping you fix your issue.


----------



## pat6969

Steve Morse said:


> Actually $2000 isn't a lot for an amp these days. If you want solid quality in an amp, you have to spend closer to $4000 these days. My dad has a 2014 Jeep Cherokee and is having nothing but problems with only 15000km on it. Chrysler isn't giving him a new Jeep.


I'm pretty sure they are fixing the Jeep though, or are they dicking him around as well? I was told someone would call me today to have it shipped back. No call, again. I guess some people are more passive than others and don't mind taking it in the butt.


----------



## Rick31797

I was looking at a tweeker at one time, at Axe, glad i passed...hope you get it resolved... hate when products that are suppose to be high end, are really not...Dont forget to leave a review on Axe web sight about your experience, every time i buy something on line i read the reviews.


----------



## Rick31797

This is why L.M are hard to beat..... how can you really go wrong...

Warranty can be a very important factor when making a buying
decision. Because repairs can be very expensive in terms of parts and
labour costs, manufacturers usually only provide one year limited 
warranties that generally only cover items that malfunction due to a 
manufacturer’s defect. 

With an important purchase such as a musical 
instrument or piece of studio gear, however, many people want to 
have the peace of mind in knowing that their investment will be 
protected should the product no longer be performing at 100%.



Because of this, Long & McQuade provides our customers with a 
FREE one-year Performance Warranty on most of our products. 
The Long & McQuade Performance Warranty supplements the 
manufacturer’s warranty to ensure that our customers receive
complete “no hassle” warranty coverage within their first year.
How does the Long & McQuade Performance Warranty differ 
from most manufacturers’ warranties?



Performance Guarantee - normal wear and tear (i.e. fret wear on 
guitars, pads on woodwinds) is covered, so your product will be 
performing as well as the day you purchased it for the entire duration 
of the coverage.


Product Replacement - if your product cannot be fixed or costs too 
much to fix, we will simply replace it with the same or better model
for no additional charge.


No Lemon Policy - your product will be replaced should the same 
problem occur multiple times.


----------



## Steve Morse

pat6969 said:


> I'm pretty sure they are fixing the Jeep though, or are they dicking him around as well? I was told someone would call me today to have it shipped back. No call, again. I guess some people are more passive than others and don't mind taking it in the butt.


Oh yes they are. One problem is his transmission and I know he needs a new one. That problem has gone on for 6 months now. He's finally getting higher up than the dealership and getting results on the other problems.
My point is if you contact Bruce he will fix you up. Forget Axe...don't buy anything from them again if they don't help you. ...and don't buy a Jeep. lol


----------



## pat6969

Rick31797 said:


> This is why L.M are hard to beat..... how can you really go wrong...
> 
> Warranty can be a very important factor when making a buying
> decision. Because repairs can be very expensive in terms of parts and
> labour costs, manufacturers usually only provide one year limited
> warranties that generally only cover items that malfunction due to a
> manufacturer’s defect.
> 
> With an important purchase such as a musical
> instrument or piece of studio gear, however, many people want to
> have the peace of mind in knowing that their investment will be
> protected should the product no longer be performing at 100%.
> 
> 
> 
> Because of this, Long & McQuade provides our customers with a
> FREE one-year Performance Warranty on most of our products.
> The Long & McQuade Performance Warranty supplements the
> manufacturer’s warranty to ensure that our customers receive
> complete “no hassle” warranty coverage within their first year.
> How does the Long & McQuade Performance Warranty differ
> from most manufacturers’ warranties?
> 
> 
> 
> Performance Guarantee - normal wear and tear (i.e. fret wear on
> guitars, pads on woodwinds) is covered, so your product will be
> performing as well as the day you purchased it for the entire duration
> of the coverage.
> 
> 
> Product Replacement - if your product cannot be fixed or costs too
> much to fix, we will simply replace it with the same or better model
> for no additional charge.
> 
> 
> No Lemon Policy - your product will be replaced should the same
> problem occur multiple times.


Yes, I buy a ton of stuff from L&M as well. Didn't realize they had this program. They will get all of my business now!!


----------



## cheezyridr

they fixed my vox, no hesitation at all. i gotta say, i've had nothing but good experiences with the bloor & ossington location.


----------



## vadsy

Axe is a strange place. 

I was working out a trade a few years ago on a couple of amps, it was set up through Kijiji. A guy shows up with a 2 week old Blues Jr and I plug it in to test it out, within a minute the thing is dead and smoking. I feel pretty bad about it but he doesn't seem phased. Long story made short he picks it up and heads back to Axe, which is where he bought it, and in 2 hours time has a brand new amp at my door with receipt showing the exchange. The crazy part is not only was something fried on the amp but he screwed a giant old school Fender script logo in the top corner right through the grill cloth, they still exchanged it for him.

My own personal experience not long ago. I bought some Shure in ear headphones and out of the package they didn't work right. Axe confirmed this but would not exchange anything. They said it would have to be repaired meaning they would need to be sent back to manufacturer. Needless to say it took longer than they said it would and I had to hound them once in a while because no one called me with any kind of updates like they said they would, overall it took about two months to resolve. Finally they called me and said that Shure doesn't think it's worth fixing so I went to the store where they gave me a brand new set off the rack.

I try to not shop with them.


----------



## High/Deaf

jb welder said:


> That is going a little overboard. *Once it's fixed, it has the same chance of breaking down as any other amp on any night, 50/50.*
> Are you going to sell any amp you buy that breaks down in the warranty period because you can't trust it anymore? I don't think many people do that.
> It may have been a simple component failure, many of the components in amps are generic and used by many manufacturers. So it may not have even been a brand specific failure, the same component could fail in any brand of amp.
> Think about it awhile before you take that kind of a loss. It's understandable you are upset now, but once it's fixed it could be a very reliable amp. Or not, same as any other amp.


If I had anything that failed every other time I used it, I wouldn't use it anymore. I wouldn't even sell it on. I would burn it or exorcise it. As a matter of fact, I think I gave up on Windows and MS in general for that very reason.

The last time I had an amp failure at a gig was at least 50 gigs ago (rectifier tube in my DRRI went poof). Didn't have a spare tube but did have my NightTrain as a backup. Still use the DRRI (with the NT around just in case) for gigs that suit it. Great amp 49 times outa 50.


----------



## Steadfastly

No matter how much I liked a piece of gear, I wouldn't touch one that made me pay shipping all the way back to the USA.


----------



## JeremyP

I wouldn't check Egnater off yet. I remember a lot of talk similar to this when the Fender Hot Rod series first came around. People were cursing them big time, with the infamous over heating 5w resistors, and the early pro juniors rattling horrendously. And we all know how this devastated that line and we never heard from the hot rod series again.....

I think these amps have great potential , and hopefully Egnater will do exactly what fender did and release some more generations of these with some of the design problems fixed, and we will get to see some awesome options for cheap that are actually reliable too.


----------



## pat6969

JeremyP said:


> I wouldn't check Egnater off yet. I remember a lot of talk similar to this when the Fender Hot Rod series first came around. People were cursing them big time, with the infamous over heating 5w resistors, and the early pro juniors rattling horrendously. And we all know how this devastated that line and we never heard from the hot rod series again.....
> 
> I think these amps have great potential , and hopefully Egnater will do exactly what fender did and release some more generations of these with some of the design problems fixed, and we will get to see some awesome options for cheap that are actually reliable too.


Lets hope they take care of the guys they f%#¥ over to get there!!


----------



## Budda

Steve Morse said:


> Actually $2000 isn't a lot for an amp these days. If you want solid quality in an amp, you have to spend closer to $4000 these days. My dad has a 2014 Jeep Cherokee and is having nothing but problems with only 15000km on it. Chrysler isn't giving him a new Jeep.


$2000 will always be a lot for an amp. It will also buy you a good amp. Might I point you to mesa...


----------



## pat6969

Update. Was called by Axe on Thursday saying they would have my amp shipped and repaired, she said she'd get back to Friday with shipping info. OK, 2 month old amp but at least I'm not out of pocket anymore for a amp I just bought. In that time Egnater called me to inform me that the repair shop in Edmonton no longer repairs Egnater!! Now he wants me to pay return shipping to a place in Ontario!!! WTF!! Since then Axe hasn't called me back and I don't expect them to. This just keeps getting better and better. I can't remember ever having worse customer service in my life by both Axe and Egnater. Lol!!! I guess my next step is posting this everywhere possible so I might be able to save someone else the headache.


----------



## Steve Morse

Take your story over to rigtalk and got the pot stirring there.


----------



## cheezyridr

Budda said:


> $2000 will always be a lot for an amp.


if i can buy a nice used motorcycle or car for the same $$, then it's alot. while there are a few folks here to whom it's not alot of money, to most of us, it's a mortgage payment + groceries for a monrth


----------



## davetcan

On the flip side I paid about $700 US used for my Renegade 65 a few years ago and it's been rock solid. Also one of the best sounding amps I've owned. Can't speak for Egnater service as I haven't needed it though. I think the real problem here starts and stops with Axe music, I know L&M or Walters wouldn't jerk someone around like this.


----------



## dradlin

Is there a local amp repair shop that can fix it for cheaper than shipping and less hassle? Maybe just have Egnater ship you replacement parts?


----------



## djmarcelca

Axe has the wArranty shop across the parking lot from the store. It's very easy to miss if you don't know it's there. 

I'm not sure they do any repairs on site at all, they are just a shipping/receiving for factory returns or referbishing. 

There's a guy in that building that does electronic repairs for off warranty stuff. It's in the same building but a different door. Goes by the name Emtech if I remember correctly. 

He charges a reasonable rate. 

I have taken my stuff that I've bought at axe to L&M before for warranty service - if it's a cross product.
l&m took care of it then without any charges. 


But ya gotta ask nicely .


----------



## pat6969

Well, I have to give Axe their props. I guess after a lot of bitching on my part they are going to replace it. Egnater stepped to the plate as well, so props to them as well. Axe gave me the option to take a new Armageddon or something else. When the Egnater was working it sounded deadly and I thought my amp head search was over but it will be hard to trust another one. Mine was probably an one off but I think I'll still upgrade to a Mark V. Hopefully if I ever need Mesa warranty I don't have to go through the hassle I just went through.

thanks for all the helpful tips, some May have paid off. I'll update this post when I actually have a new head in my hands.


----------



## Steve Morse

pat6969 said:


> Well, I have to give Axe their props. I guess after a lot of bitching on my part they are going to replace it. Egnater stepped to the plate as well, so props to them as well. Axe gave me the option to take a new Armageddon or something else. When the Egnater was working it sounded deadly and I thought my amp head search was over but it will be hard to trust another one. Mine was probably an one off but I think I'll still upgrade to a Mark V. Hopefully if I ever need Mesa warranty I don't have to go through the hassle I just went through.
> 
> thanks for all the helpful tips, some May have paid off. I'll update this post when I actually have a new head in my hands.


Mesa's aren't perfect either...I know a dealer quite well.

Get Bruce to custom build you something. You should be happy with that.


----------



## pat6969

Steve Morse said:


> Mesa's aren't perfect either...I know a dealer quite well.
> 
> Get Bruce to custom build you something. You should be happy with that.


I realize no amp is going to be perfect and if my customer service experience had been positive I'd probably just try another Egnater. I've heard nothing but good things about Mesa customer service so I'll take my chances there!


----------



## Rick31797

Mesa has great customer service, bought a used Mesa, they transferred the warranty into my name, and there was still 3 yrs out of the 5 year warranty left...


----------



## Steadfastly

Steve Morse said:


> Actually $2000 isn't a lot for an amp these days. If you want solid quality in an amp, you have to spend closer to $4000 these days.


There are many, many solid quality amps for far less than $4000.00. Fender, Traynor and many other amps have lived a hard life for many years and are still rockin'.


----------



## Rick31797

Atleast Traynor getting service is not difficult...i had a holding strap break on a new speaker cabt, sent them an email, they send me a new one...simple, fast, easy..


----------



## Moosehead

Yea I dont know where this notion comes from that you have to spend a couple grand to get a good amp.

My '81 jcm 800 cost me under a grand and its one hell of an amp. 
A buddy of mine picked up a yba-1 for 300 bucks, and it sounds killer (with guitar and bass)

Mesa is one amp I can see justifying its 2k+ price tag, more bells and whistles and channels than I'd know what to do with.


----------



## jb welder

Sad that it always takes so much squeaking til the wheel gets some grease.
Glad you got it worked out.


----------



## 335Bob

I love my Mark V. It's a great amp. Quite versatile and no lack of tones from 3 channels. I hope you enjoy yours as much as I do mine.


----------



## overdriven1

I blew up one of my buddys' egnater, the 60 watt amp head and cab? but I just switched to the crunchie channel and bam out it went, he said he had warranty so we spoke no more of it, I don't trust them at all.


----------



## theroan

I bought a used Rebel 30. Never had an issue the few years I had it.

Replaced the Rebel with an AC30 C2X, which was a giant POS. Then traded that straight for a Mesa LSS. I could not be happier.

I didn't realize the company had been sold or at least been run elsewhere. I think perhaps the earlier run of offshore products were better since Bruce was more involved. That was their initial claim to fame as I recall, lower prices but amongst the best quaility offshore product you can get. I was really impressed with Rebel and Renegade. Though now it appears they have fallen off the radar aside from the odd person using a tweaker for practicing.


----------



## PaulS

Interesting, I picked up a Rebel-20 used about 4 yrs ago and it has been rock solid (knock on wood) and played a lot since then. I've received many compliments on how it sounds and it is very versatile.


----------

